# Urfi marriage



## Guest

Does someone know about Urfi marriage? Is it legal in Egypt? A company told my fiance and me we could go to a lawyeroffice and sign a contract called Urfi. We could use this contract when checking in to a hotel. After we leave the hotel we can burn it


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes you can use an Orfi marriage certificate to book into a hotel with a man, these papers are used here so the government can conviently turn a blind eye to men having sex with tourists etc. 
What sort of company would recommend this arrangement?


----------



## New Gal

Orfi isn't a marriage of any kind, Islamic or legal. It can however, cause a lot of problems for ladies that get into this arrangement without researching it thoroughly.

As Maiden says, its used for casual sex, nothing more and some men say to ladies that it is a marriage, he has certain rights etc.

Just be careful, that’s all I'm saying, my words have a habit of being interpretated in the wrong way, mostly as people don’t want to hear a different perspective and/or the truth.

For any further discussion, please PM me and please, before signing anything, make sure that you have certified and GENUINE translation from a trusted source and are aware of what you may be getting into.


----------



## mamasue

Orfi isn't really a marriage. 
Egyptian guys get hassled by the police when they are in an apartment or hotel with a woman and they aren't married.
An Orfi paper just saves this hassle.
BTW, it's commonly known by Egyptian guys as a fu##ing paper..... and most good hotels don't accept it. Some cheaper ones will..... usually with added 'bakshish'.


----------



## eynas

ideer2 said:


> Does someone know about Urfi marriage? Is it legal in Egypt? A company told my fiance and me we could go to a lawyeroffice and sign a contract called Urfi. We could use this contract when checking in to a hotel. After we leave the hotel we can burn it


Hi.

A Urfi marriage is just a documentation of marriage witnessed by two men - or four women . It has no legal weight in Egypt, so it is rather irrelevant. I dont know hotels that will accept that as a document. But there are a lot of hotels that turn a blind eye to foreigners who book together. This is more the case in the Red Sea hotels than Cairo.

I would say dont bother.

Good luck.


----------



## Sigrun

Hi, the green urfi will get you into the hotels.


----------

